# MISC | Passenger cars in your country



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

How do they look like?


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

*Sweden:*

1930s generation










1940s generation










1950s generation










1960s generation










1980s generation










1960s generation repainted and rebuilt










1980s generation repainted and rebuilt










Former German Restaurant, now used from Uppsala to Stockholm and Göteborg










Special one for tourist trains


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good ol Amfleet.


----------



## healthsman (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice! I like .thanks.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

For UK...

MK1 (1950s)










MK2C (1960s)










MK2F (1970s)










MK3 (1980s)










MK4 (1990s)










After that everything became E/DMUs


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Canada's latest (years' old) addition = UK's Night stock = *MK5?* :?




ale26 said:


> [URL="http://www.emdx.org/rail/canard/Toronto2002/Photos/"]


^^ clickable...[/URL]


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

Some portuguese cars:


1925/29 builder: linke-hofmann (as german war reparations stock)

















1942 builder: Budd Co. 120km/h ~30 built
1984 rebuilt/renovated
2001(?) retired
notethese came from the us in knocked down KIT's in the END of 1941 tru the uber-infested atlantic and were assembled locally up to early 1942?)










1948/1949 builder Schindler 120km/h ~50 built
2005(?) retired









195x? builder Carel-Fauché 120/140km/h ~9/11 ? built
1999/2004 retired









1963 Eurofima/Sorefame "Inox de saias" (builder: sorefame) 120km/h(later 140km/h with new bogeis) ~35 built









1967 B600-"Metalizada do Barreiro" 100km/h(later 120km/h) (rebuilt in CP works from old stock) ~70 built









1967/8 builder: sorefame "mini-saia" 120km/h , some rebuilt as IC v2 ~200 built









1972 builder sorefame 120km/h & 140km/h variants, also petrol and electric heating ~200 built









1985/6 builder: sorefame "corail" (first cars with AC, originally 160km/h , later upgraded to 200km/h) ~59 built









1993/95 rebuilder emef/sorefame (old box , 160km/h AC new interiors) ~45 rebuilt 









Aditionally there were a lot of old 2 and 4 axle wooden stock from 1929 (and older) and some wagon-lit/sncf relics in restaurant and sleeper services:


----------

